# Yahoo



## GRACEKELLEY1 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just recieved my results online and I passed!  I am so proud and excited! Just to encourage everyone waiting to take the exam....follow the advice you see in this forum, take snacks and a drink, extra pencils, tab your books and know where everything is located, get there early, settle in and RELAX!! As silly as relaxing sounds it will help you read each question and focus on the correct answer. Have faith in your knowledge and yourself!!


----------



## pygreen (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations on this milestone in your career.


----------



## pamtienter (Aug 4, 2009)

*Way to go!*

Congratulations! Show off your credentials with pride!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Aug 4, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations! It's a great feeling knowing you've passed the exam!!!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## lmbroomall (Aug 4, 2009)

congrats to you!  I just took a speciality exam at the end of June, take a watch. The classroom did not have a clock and I dont wear a watch. It was extremely hard to deterimine how much time was left.


----------



## bspeights (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!.  I also took test on that day but I did not pass this time I scored 64% .  Have rescheduled for sept.  So back to the books.


----------

